# Am I an INxx?



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Spleen said:


> I guess it depends on the situation. I have received a lot of sarcasms because of my beliefs (I'm feminist, asexual & vegan) in the past, and that's the kind of attitude I despise the most. Once I got bullied by a myriad of persons on a forum just because I defended a member who's received a lot of criticism for a reason I found both unfair and despicable. I can talk with someone who's got different opinions than me with me as long as he stays respectful, otherwise I bite mercilessly. However I must admit I'm always convinced I always have the truth, and I can clash because of this.
> 
> To be honest, my case is a bit complicated mostly because I can relate to each INxx profile. I could totally be an INTJ, but I find myself a bit too disorganized for this... I'm organized when it comes to rearranging my thoughts in my head because it's undoubtedly the place where I spend the majority of my entire existence, but I lack totally common sense when it comes to dealing with the physical, tangible world. That's probably my biggest frustration. I feel utterly limited in this cage of flesh. Sometimes I just wish I could be an ethereal bodiless being, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Again, this is something I could have written. 

You need to read up on the cognitive functions because that's the only thing that can tell you what your type is, _none of us can tell you. _
Being "organized" is not an INTJ thing, ignore the stereotypes and descriptions you read.


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Suri & Aladdin Sane! 



Suri said:


> In my opinion you're definitely not an INFJ, considering your view on social rituals. There's clearly a lot of Fi in your post. I'd suggest you to get a better understanding of Se and Fe. Also, please read the following and let me know which one you relate to most:
> 
> A. The individual tries hard to never let himself "come apart at the seams" emotionally or even let out strong feelings publicly, because displays of passion do not come naturally and make him feel self-consciousness and vulnerable to painful criticism. This makes the individual generally seem emotionally neutral and politely indifferent to excitement and agitation around him. The individual deeply dislikes attempts by others to get him to "cheer up" or "join the fun", especially in the context of group activities with loud emotional expression.
> 
> ...


Several members on an another forum typed me INFJ even though it was really for superficial reasons. I mean, isn't it stupid to claim I am Fe user just because I defend my point of view about feminism and veganism? For example, my Mother is INFJ, therefore she uses Fe aux. And there's clearly a difference between our two behaviors. Sometimes I got upset by her mostly for this reason. She seems so obsessed with what other people think of her. 

I recognize myself a lot in the first description, tbh. I really hate when people are utterly unwilling to respect my need of peace or solitude. And let me tell you bluntly this : I really don't like relationships. ^^' 

P.S. : I love Kara No Kyoukai and Type Moon. *is a real weeaboo*



Aladdin Sane said:


> I could have written this, yeah you are most likely INxx and might be an enneagram type 4 as well, welcome to hell.


Yeah, absolutely! I'm indeed a 4w5 sx/so. It's really difficult because I'm always torn apart with feelings of being special and worthlessness. I usually describe as a walking contradiction. I could also be a 5w4 since I have a very strong 5 wig and I have an unquenchable thirst for knowledge, though I know deep inside I'm a 4 by heart. Apparently being both INTJ and a 4 is quite rare (some people think it's literally impossible). Maybe that's explains why it is so hard for me type correctly? 



Aladdin Sane said:


> You need to read up on the cognitive functions because that's the only thing that can tell you what your type is, none of us can tell you.
> Being "organized" is not an INTJ thing, ignore the stereotypes and descriptions you read.


Indeed. I totally recognize myself in both Ni & Fi. I'm more reluctant about Te... What's really annoying with me if that I tend to relate to each INxx profile. I guess that's typical? ^^' 

Or maybe I'm trapped in some kind of Ni - Fi loop since I'm depressed, therefore I repress unconsciously my Te... That's an interesting theory. 

Thank you very much for your replies!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Spleen said:


> Hi Suri & Aladdin Sane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think most INs can identify with all the IN profiles to a large extent, before I really knew about mbti and cognitive functions I thought that both the INTP and INTJ descriptions fit me so well and that I was both but then I read up on the functions and it was so blindingly obvious that I was not an INTP at all, the functions of the two types are completely different.


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah. After all, INTJs use Ni as a dominant function while INTPs are Ti dom, so the differences between those two types is far beyond one letter. It's like INFJ & INFP, I guess. 

I see myself as Ni dom user because there's a lot of things I cannot explain even though they sound so obvious in my head. It appears like flash, and I'm always told sometimes I just know things magically. My mind is a weird domain. 

So I guess I may be an INTJ 4w5. I'll be blessed the day I'll be less doubtful about my type. Why is it hard so type yourself when it's so easy to type others?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Spleen said:


> Yeah. After all, INTJs use Ni as a dominant function while INTPs are Ti dom, so the differences between those two types is far beyond one letter. It's like INFJ & INFP, I guess.
> 
> I see myself as Ni dom user because there's a lot of things I cannot explain even though they sound so obvious in my head. It appears like flash, and I'm always told sometimes I just know things magically. My mind is a weird domain.
> 
> So I guess I may be an INTJ 4w5. I'll be blessed the day I'll be less doubtful about my type. Why is it hard so type yourself when it's so easy to type others?


Yeah I mean I know what Ti is and I know I don't use it and its so weird to listen to people use Ti haha, their mind is like a cobweb, it fascinates me.


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

I had an INTP friend once, and it was as if there was some kind of complementarity between us. We joked about how invincible we would have been if we could fuse. XD


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

Then again I'm going through a huge existential crisis where I question everything including my own type. 

The more I live, the more I'm unconscious of what is my true self. As far as I know, during my childhood filled with loneliness, I've always felt like an alien sent by an unknown galaxy to humans in order to spy their species. In my whole existence, I've never relate to another being in almost twenty-fours years of existence. What people call friendship or love are absolutely unknown to me. Humans generally don't make any sense. All they're doing is so absurd I don't even understand what is the meaning of their existence. They're enslaved throughout their whole lives without even knowing who they really are, and then they disappear into the depths of nothingness for all eternity. I've watched them with a skeptical face because what is obvious to them is totally incomprehensible for them. Everything feels so unreal here. Everything feels so uncomfortable. I looked up my hands. It's as if they were to someone else. Same thing for this body. Every time I look my face to a mirror I feel uncomfortable because I see a different person than me. To be honest, I don't even feel like I have a body. I'm just a mere soul trapped in a hideous cage of flesh. My biggest dream would be to destroy this prison in order to enjoy the ultimate freedom of being able to wander through a higher plan unknown to everyone : my real home. I spend most of my time living in my head, questioning the realness of this world and my existence. What if I were a mere illusion from someone else? What if everything I lived until today was made up by someone whose mere pleasure is to toy with my feelings? 

I feel so lost and confused.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

@Spleen

Do you use your Te? 

I missed the blaringly obvious Ni in your OP second paragraph before, also the obvious inferior Se. I think I was distracted by your talk of realness/existence. 

Anyway seems like you're in a Ni-Fi loop since you seem so detached from the real world. I wonder if you have opportunity to utilise your Te properly.


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

No. I'm too socially isolated to use my auxiliary function. 

It seems I'm indeed stuck in a real loop, which explains my tendencies to feel extremely detached from this exterior world. I feel like an outsider all the time. 

It's annoying because I thought I was sure of my type for once, but too much introspection can be bad for your mental health. At least I know I have all of the syndromes of the axis Ni/Se. :/


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I still see you as in INTJ but stuck in a loop. It is kind of sad though because I know even for myself that if I can't use Te I feel less myself, more disappointed for the lack of a better word. Before I knew about Te and before I had real opportunity to use it I just did what I was told (dom Si with inf Ne played a part in this) and the only drive I had was Fi, and Fi that was not well developed at that time. I guess you could say I wondered how people had passion to do certain things. Sure, I would try to do things to keep Fi happy but when I was finally able to make use of Te, that's when things changed for me. Now I know that's my drive, that's what I like to delve into and Fi just helps me pick which thing I'm interested in and then I "organise" it with Te. Anytime I'm not able to do that I feel something missing. A huge part goes missing. It's pretty unsettling. I imagine this is part of what you're going through. As best as I can I assure you that you are real.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

A Ni-Fi loop definitely makes sense, I have some links describing each loops if you want.


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

The fact that I feel utterly unreal might be highly correlated with my depression. I got into MBTI because I wanted to different why I've felt like an alien in this world. So at least I know because that's introverted function is the rarest cognitive function. The thing, I really don't know what I'm supposed to do in order to get freed from this loop once for all. I spend so much time inside of my head to the point there's a huge gap between my inner world and the outside world. 

One was skeptical of the fact that I was both a four and an INTJ, and it's true that I'm extremely sensitive for an INTJ even though I never show it. I've always feel like a walking contradiction I'm both a HSP and a very rational person.


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> A Ni-Fi loop definitely makes sense, I have some links describing each loops if you want.


If that does not mind you. o/


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Spleen said:


> If that does not mind you. o/


Tertiary Fi (ISTJ / INTJ) (Scroll down at the end)

Each loop explained

Ni-Fi and Fi-Ni brief description

Intj loop


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I know, I read it. I suggest you go to the INTJ sub-forum and ask them how they like to engage their Te and find out why, they may explain their passion for it because of Fi, who knows which function they'll relate back to you but as you're an Ni dom and I'm an Si dom I feel it best if they guide you through it. 

Anyway I find work the best way to engage Te but it really depends on what job you can get your hands on.

Also being an INTJ doesn't mean you can't be sensitive (though I'm sure you know this). People can be sensitive for many reasons. Just because Fi is tertiary doesn't mean you're less able to feel. It just means you'd prefer to make decisions based on Te and through Te. You can still do that while you're semi-isolated as you can respond to people on the internet (but it's definitely not as fulfilling as using your Te in a work setting, it's like a micro vs macro scale).

You can browse this post #101 to see how Te-Fi work. I can't remember exactly what that post contains but I think you can get something out of it.

Overall yeah, Ni dom, Se inf, in a loop of Ni-Fi and having depression definitely add up.

Sorry, this post is a bit confusing but hopefully you get what I mean. I'm a bit too lazy to rephrase it.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Agree with yay, Intjs could probably help you better with that than us Si doms. I'm sure at least some active Intjs went through this loop, I myself was in a Si-Fi loop years ago.


----------



## Spleen (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah. Thank you very much for your help, you two. I'll take a look in this subforum for INTJs. 

I recognized myself in some aspects of the Ni - Fi loop especially my tendencies to isolation and my overemotional side. :v


----------

